# I'm on SuSE linux and X11. HELP!!! Force-Quit?



## pwharff (Feb 7, 2003)

First off, let me say that I am Mac user and this may be a little off topic, but I don't know where else to go.  I've been testing this game (Railroad Tycoon II) at work on SuSE linux 8.1 and occasionally it soft-locks on me, meaning that I can still controll the mouse and the Num Lock still works, but nothing else in the game works and I can't seem to get out back to the OS!  I know that if I were on a Mac, I would just "Force-Quit" it or if I were on Windows (blah) I would do the 3-Finger-Salute to bring up the task manager, but how do I do this on a X11 file system using KDE. Please any help would be appreciated.


----------



## symphonix (Feb 7, 2003)

Try Command-Option-F-key (any Fkey from 1 to 5 usually works well) to drop out of X11 without quitting it, and into a login shell. (Should work, but I've not tried it on SuSe)

You should then be able to login as root, kill the process, and then Cmd-Option-F6 or F7 usually takes you back into the X11 display.


----------



## kendall (Feb 8, 2003)

on a PC it would be Ctrl-Alt-F2, i dunno about a mac

once you detach from the X11 session, you can login as root as stated above.

to find the railroad tycoon processes you would type

ps aux|grep railroadtycoon(or whaever its executable was called)

it should show you the PID # of the process

then you would type

kill -9 #(the # is the number of the PID)

you can cycle back into the right terminal by pressing Ctrl-Alt-left/right arrows or F6/F7


----------



## pwharff (Feb 13, 2003)

Thank you guys for the help. Both of your suggestions worked. What would I do without a cool mac community like this?

BTW, it was on a PC. Unfortunitely I have to work on them at work.


----------

